# Mackies Mountian Archery



## PGidley (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey very funny to hear about a local place on here.

Mackie is a great guy for shooting tips, he's a great archer and his 3D course is nice. If you have an older bow he can probably help you out, but he's not real familiar with newer bows and fine tuning, he doesn't really do any retail anymore. Where are you located? Your best bet around here is talking to Jack at fishing world.


----------



## Mattones (Sep 25, 2008)

I am from Burlington. Been thinking about the bow shop but heard of mixed reviews. Just need a new string and have it installed correctly


----------



## Btension (Jun 28, 2011)

Go to the Bow Shop in Waterloo - the very best archery shop in Ontario.


----------



## PGidley (Jul 18, 2009)

Depends who you talk to at the Bow Shop - expect to get a healthy dose of attitude, but they do good work. 
Jack will be able to bring some strings in for you but he won't have them in stock. He deals with Scorpion strings. I personally think he's a better bow technician than anyone I've dealt with at the Bow Shop, and he's a straight up guy.


----------



## imcabby (Sep 28, 2012)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1881622&p=1065690321#post1065690321


----------



## imcabby (Sep 28, 2012)

Thursday nights are "Traditional Nights" from 7pm-9pm

No mechanical bows (compound), or bows with scopes or mechanical sights. The more instictive, the better!

Takedown bows (recurve), longbows (of all ages, makes, origins), ethnic (Japanese, Scottish, English, Hungarian etc). 

Men and Women are both welcome!! We had over 12 archers last week and it is increasing in numbers!! Be sure to let us know early!




AND ALSO


Reminder to all Ladies (18 and over) tomorrow NIGHT!! (MONDAY)

We are promoting with Yvette Rath a social evening of archery for ladies only! If you haven't done it before, havent shot since camp/high school, just curious (you've seen movies like Hunger Games, Brave, Arrow, or you already shoot, come on out to Mackie's Mountain Archery on Monday Nights from 7pm till 9pm. in Beamsville, Ontario

Lots of fun, very social, ladies only on this night. 



Cost $12 ($10 for rental of equipment/targes, $2 for conclusion (pizza/wings/soda/etc.)

If you have your own equipment, even better!

if ladies decide to join us, but aren't available every week, that's ok...just come up on whatever Monday's they can. Bring a friend with you! If you can't drive up, organize a car pool with some of your lady friends!

Click on the Link Mackie's Mountain Archery, or check out the website for contact info.

http://mackiesarchery.com/

Mon/Tues - 9 to 7pm
Wed - Closed
Thurs/Fri - 9 to 7pm
Sat/Sun - 9 to 5pm

3922 Zimmerman Road
Beamsville Ontario
L0R 1B2 

905-563-5852


----------



## bullrambler (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks like a great program. It's too bad the distance that I would have to travel makes it out of my travel distance.


----------



## imcabby (Sep 28, 2012)

We have just replaced the entire indoor Backtop with Bulldog Range Targets! Come try it out! if you have shot here before, take advantage of our $10 shooting until January 1st, 2014.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

If you are getting attitude at The Bow Shop, I'd love to hear who it is from... send me a PM. I don't work for The Bow Shop, But I do have their ear and personally know that James (Bow Shop Manager), Craig (General Manager), and Dan (owner of Gun Room and Bow Shop) want to hear everything that goes on. 

Chris



PGidley said:


> Depends who you talk to at the Bow Shop - expect to get a healthy dose of attitude, but they do good work.
> Jack will be able to bring some strings in for you but he won't have them in stock. He deals with Scorpion strings. I personally think he's a better bow technician than anyone I've dealt with at the Bow Shop, and he's a straight up guy.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Apart from one guy I don't like dealing with as his knowledge is lacking, James and the guys/girls at the Bow Shop are top draw, can't speak highly enough of them.

I have never been to MacKies but hear good things. Can you shoot there on Sunday mornings as a non member?


----------



## MarkJnK (Aug 22, 2013)

I really enjoy shooting at Mackies, cant wait to get in there and poke some holes in the new Bulldog backstops.


----------

